# Brunton Rangefinder Review



## soggybottomboy (Aug 7, 2012)

This is my Brunton Echo 440 (440 yards) Rangefinder. I received it a couple years ago but it has been really handy in the outdoors. Check out my review. Watch, enjoy, and please subscribe.


Link to product. I couldn't find it on Amazon.com.
http://www.wildbillwholesale.com/bre...ts&kw=breclara


----------

